# KOBO (Borders) Android App



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I downloaded the Kobo Borders e reader app for my Android. 

It's awful. Screen does not recognize when you touch it..the lag is horrific--I cannot read on this as it is driving me crazy. Reading itself on screen is o.k. and not too bad but the interface makes this a definite YUCK

Just thought I'd share.


----------

